# Can you use your nick name on an Uber driver account?



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

No one can pronounce my legal name, which Uber shows pax. I requested to change it to a nick name and Uber wants legal documents to prove I changed my name. How can I get my nick name on the account?


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> No one can pronounce my legal name, which Uber shows pax. I requested to change it to a nick name and Uber wants legal documents to prove I changed my name. How can I get my nick name on the account?


I tried that 2 years ago. Even tried going to a green light hub, but the lady told me they couldn't change the legal name for legal reasons


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

You should be able to request a nickname. For example, if you were named Michael, but prefer Mike.
Your name would show up as *Mike (Michael)* in the app. I did this using the simple request tool.

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...-?nodeId=aa098c59-0e02-456a-902f-d8566fbddac0


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> You should be able to request a nickname. For example, if you were named Michael, but prefer Mike.
> Your name would show up as *Mike (Michael)* in the app. I did this using the simple request tool.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...-?nodeId=aa098c59-0e02-456a-902f-d8566fbddac0


Thanks for the link. Submitted the request, we'll see if they change it.

Awesome, they made the change immediately. When I view my profile it's: Nickname (Legal Name).


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Thanks for the link. Submitted the request, we'll see if they change it.
> 
> Awesome, they made the change immediately. When I view my profile it's: Nickname (Legal Name).


Hopefully your nickname is easier to pronounce :cools:


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

@HyundaiBigDog I am sure your passengers can pronounce Long Duck Dong. It's not that hard to say.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You can't. The lady at the Greenlight Hub was right. It's like saying "Can I open a bank account with my nickname? Can I get a lone with my nickname? Can I get a driver's license with my nickname? and so forth.

Now like @PlayLoud stated, you might add that to your existing name but not sure which one your riders see first.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> @HyundaiBigDog I am sure your passengers can pronounce Long Duck Dong. It's not that hard to say.


My uber nick name is Ryan, all the hotties go wild for Ryan drivers.



Pax Collector said:


> You can't. The lady at the Greenlight Hub was right. It's like saying "Can I open a bank account with my nickname? Can I get a lone with my nickname? Can I get a driver's license with my nickname? and so forth.
> 
> Now like @PlayLoud stated, you might add that to your existing name but not sure which one your riders see first.


Use the link @PlayLoud posted. You'll get 2 names on your account. The legal name, which pax don't see and a nick name added, which they do.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My uber nick name is Ryan, all the hotties go wild for Ryan drivers.
> 
> 
> Use the link @PlayLoud posted. You'll get 2 names on your account. The legal name, which pax don't see and a nick name added, which they do.


Actually, the pax will see both names. The legal name will be in parenthesis, just like you're seeing it.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Actually, the pax will see both names. The legal name will be in parenthesis, just like you're seeing it.


Nooo. I just can't win.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> No one can pronounce my legal name, which Uber shows pax. I requested to change it to a nick name and Uber wants legal documents to prove I changed my name. How can I get my nick name on the account?


I wonder if, (somewhere in the world), an individual named "Nick", having a surname of "Name",
is therefore automatically disqualified from ever becoming an Uber driver. 
"Sorry, Mr. Name . . . you will have to change your legal name, before you can drive for us."
LOL.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

PlayLoud said:


> You should be able to request a nickname. For example, if you were named Michael, but prefer Mike.
> Your name would show up as *Mike (Michael)* in the app. I did this using the simple request tool.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...-?nodeId=aa098c59-0e02-456a-902f-d8566fbddac0


I proclaim this the winning answer.


----------



## texaskdog (Oct 8, 2021)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> No one can pronounce my legal name, which Uber shows pax. I requested to change it to a nick name and Uber wants legal documents to prove I changed my name. How can I get my nick name on the account?


I did this for years and stopped driving 3/20. I tried to start again and they changed their policy. Lyft however does allow it. They use your legal name on paperwork but not the app. It's silly Uber won't since their passenger use fake names.


----------

